# Headset Kabel Problem



## Jack666 (18. April 2011)

Hey, sicherlich kennen einige das Problem das sich das Kabel am Headset irgend wann verdreht und nach dem auseinander klabautern geht es wieder zusammen...kennt jemand Tipps damit man sowas verhindern kann?


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2011)

Nein .. das Problem dürften viele haben(wenn net sogar alle) und beheben ... ab und an mal auspendeln lassen, aber lange hält dat auch net


----------



## OldboyX (19. April 2011)

Hab das Problem net - ordentliches Headset mit gutem Kabel kaufen oder aber das Kabel nicht aufwickeln sondern immer schön legen. Hab mein Sennheiser PC 161 jetzt 2,5 Jahre und da wickelt sich nix in keine Richtung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. April 2011)

wenn man es so wieder absetzt, wie man es aufgesetzt hat, verdreht sich da doch nix O.o


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hab mein Sennheiser PC 161 jetzt 2,5 Jahre und da wickelt sich nix in keine Richtung.


Das hab ich auch beim PC161 hin gekriegt  und meine HS liegen immer bzw das jetzige hängt sogar


----------



## Kaldreth (19. April 2011)

Kenne dies Problem auch nicht, habe auch ein gutes Headset mit relativ dickem Kabel.

Mich stört eher generell das Kabel hab aber noch kein gutes passendes Headset ohne Kabel gefunden, was preislich ok wäre!


----------



## OldboyX (19. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch beim PC161 hin gekriegt  und meine HS liegen immer bzw das jetzige hängt sogar



Dann liegt es wohl an unsachgemäßer Behandlung. Verstehe nicht wie sich da etwas verdrehen kann - es sei denn man dreht das Headset ständig irgendwie herum bis das kabel sich aufwickelt (oder man dreht sich ständig im Kreis mitm Headset aufm Kopf?). Wenn man das Headset normal aufsetzt und nach Gebrauch wieder absetzt verdreht sich da garantiert nix. Beim Sennheiser wird sogar ein Teil mitgeliefert um das Kabel vernünftig aufzuräumen, falls es zu lang ist und man die zusatzlänge nicht benötigt.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

Ähh nöö da war nix bei 
Und abgesehen von uff de kopp druff und von de Kopp wieder runter ist mit dem teil nix passiert. Ergo kann man nicht von unsachgemäßer Behandlung sprechen. 

Es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und dabei kann so was passieren, wenn ihr immer euer HS entzwirbelt gut .. ich net


----------



## OldboyX (19. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ähh nöö da war nix bei
> Und abgesehen von uff de kopp druff und von de Kopp wieder runter ist mit dem teil nix passiert. Ergo kann man nicht von unsachgemäßer Behandlung sprechen.
> 
> Es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und dabei kann so was passieren, wenn ihr immer euer HS entzwirbelt gut .. ich net



Das ist der Punkt. Ich drehe es net rum und muss es daher nie entzwirbeln. Von daher machst du in meinen Augen definitiv etwas falsch.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

Was ist bitte an AUF Kopf setz und von Kopf RUNTER falsche Handhabung? Na ja mir solls latte sein. Ich kenne viele die ein HS haben und bei vielen verzwirbelt sich irgendwann mal dat Kabel ... schlimm ist so wat net. Ich geh jetzt raus in die Sonne mit meinem Sohn ... 
ciaoe


----------



## OldboyX (19. April 2011)

Jo ist dasselbe wie bei allen Geräten mit Kabeln... Wer am Kabel dreht oder die Kabel immer "zusammeknüllt" und in Schrank haut, der muss sich über besagtes Phänomen nicht wundern. Ich behandel meine Kabel anders und hab daher das Problem nicht, und daher ist FÜR MICH ganz eindeutig die 'unsachgemäße' Behandlung der Übeltäter.

Ob man Lust hat es zu vermeiden ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Vermeiden kann man es aber ganz definitiv.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> wer am Kabel dreht oder die Kabel immer "zusammeknüllt" und in Schrank haut, der muss sich über besagtes Phänomen nicht wundern.


Ähh wo habe ich in meinen Posts erwähnt das ich irgendwelche Kabel zusammenknülle oder in den Schrank haue? Selbst Kabel die lose bei mir in meiner Kabelkiste liegen, sind ordentlich verschnürt(sprich zu ner 8 zusammengerolt).
Meine Headsets wurden bis heute immer ordentlich an ihren Platz gelegt und seit neustem werden sie sogar aufgehangen.
Und meine HS werden pfleglich behandelt. Selbst mein altes 5 € HS lief bis vor 2 tagen noch Einwand frei als Handy Kopphörer (leider vor 2 Tagen Kabelbruch genau am grünen Stecker )

Also ich kann von mir behaupten meine Headsets werden ihrem Sinn gemäß gebraucht und nicht gegen die Wand geworfen, in irgendwelche Schränke geschmissen, zusammengeknüllt oder sonstige Gräueltaten.

In diesem Sinne bevor des hier noch in einen Kleinkrieg ausartet, ist des Thema für mich gegessen und ich sage Das kann passieren und selbst regelmäßiges entzwirbeln bringt nix.

Greetz


----------

